# Apache Server "stressen" (benchmark)



## aargau (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Webseite welche relativ viele Funktionen bietet. Natürlich ist auch MySQL in verwendung. Da ich demnächst eine neue Version der Webseite fertig habe und online kommen wird, welche wohl durch Werbung auch etwas bekannter gemacht wird, Suche ich nun nach einem Programm welches mir sagen kann wie viele Besucher auf der Webseite in etwa sein können ohne das die Ladezeit extrem hoch ist oder sogar scripte abgebrochen werden.

Das Programm müesste allso X anfragen pro Sekunde an den besagten Webserver senden und die auslieferungszeit messen. Ich habe zwar beim googeln diverse Tools gefunden, diese können aber alle eigentlich nicht das was ich möchte, sie können zwar z.B. 10 Anfragen an den Server senden und die Laufzeit anzeigen, nicht aber gleichzeitig und das ein normaler Server ab einer anfrage nicht wirklich wach wird dürfte ja auch klar sein. 

Mir ist natürlich klar das auf diese Tools bestimmt keine 100% verlas ist, denn man weis ja auch nie was der Besucher genau macht. So denke ich das eine Suchabfrage deutlich mehr last auf dem Server Produziert als eine einfache anfrage eines Memberprofiles.


----------



## Nooe (16. Februar 2010)

Versuchen Sie es hier: http://www.paessler.com/webstress ,  aber nicht frei.


----------

